# any ideas on gettin a baby boa eating???



## Greggers (Jun 11, 2006)

other than trying diff size mice /rats scenting with chicken bashing in head putting in box?bag leaving overnight in aboreal hide . anyone got any other ideas as to how to get a hatchling boa to eat not at the stage of worrying yet only been a week or so just not had picky snake before and wondered if thee was any other methods that dont involve force feeding . as i said not a problem yet just wanted a few more ideas


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

1)leave him quiet without handling for a week or so.
2)try again normal methods
3)if it doesn't work,use the "braining" technique:take a thawed mouse,open its brain with a knife,and let your snake scent this.It should work. :wink:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Did you get him from the Show on Saturday? if so may well just need more time to settle in... they are generaly very good feeders, im sure he'll be on form soon enough


----------



## Greggers (Jun 11, 2006)

yep got him at show aswell as milksnake who ate that night tried the boa but was having none of it .try next week just wanted other peoples feeding tips . little concerned he maybe freaked cause his viv is to big hes in a 3footer and the boa is only about 15 inchs seems to move around alot mainly at night but just not hungry yet.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Nah its ok.. 2 of mine from the show arent eating yet.. the royal and the peach variable.. theyve only been with us a few days so give them some time.


----------



## Greggers (Jun 11, 2006)

not worried just trying to get a bigger arsnal of tricks just in case


----------



## Greggers (Jun 11, 2006)

All cool he munched 2 fuzzys this evening scared the crap out of me when he struck boas are super fast!


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

good!glad to hear this!


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Good to hear Greggers... i got another one eating now. My royal gave a nice strike last night and wolfed down a crawler. Just one more to get feedingnow.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

does the braining technique make u cringe? Sometimes Don doesnt seem to want to eat so i just wiggle the mice then if still nothing i give up. I think i'd be a little bit too wimpy to cut the scalp off a mouse.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I dont cut mine off.. had to do braining twice and justused a hammer and a nail. With the frozen mice i look at them as food so not much makes me feel sick.


----------



## Greggers (Jun 11, 2006)

kind of think once its dead its a bit of meat so dont have a problem with it. plus i see worse at work.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

i just squeeze their heads till juice comes outta their nose this has worked for me in the past!


----------



## markieboi (Nov 14, 2006)

rub the food item on a day old chick m8 it has worked with me and never failed


----------

